# Who thinks kobe will leave **merged**



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

*Who thinks kobe will leave LA in 2004?*

I think he will. What do you guys think?


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

*Who thinks kobe will leave LA when his contract is up?*

80 percent I think he is gonna leave LA.Hes given lost of hints already.One being not signing the extension,it not only about the money.


What do you guys think?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think that kobe will stay. i think that he loves his image as a laker, going for laker records, winning, his fans, and the city of LA. he loves the limelight and i don't know where he could shine like he does in LA. shaq's departure might be a welcome challenge as kobe will be interested in elevating a team on his own. don't see why LA wouldn't put up the money- it's kobe. don't know why he would leave, or where he would go. new york? seems silly as i don't see them being terribly good in the near future.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't see Bryant leaving. His basketball home and his legacy began in Los Angeles and will end there. He's loyal, and will take over when Shaquille retires.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Hmm, going to be a while before Shaq retires, don't you think? 

I think he might leave for 2 years or so, and then he'll come right back. He'll realise just how much he needs Shaq. Lakers won't be as good without either one of them.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Who thinks kobe will leave LA when his contract is up?*



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> 80 percent I think he is gonna leave LA.Hes given lost of hints already.One being not signing the extension,it not only about the money.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


I believe that he hasn't signed a extension is because he is waiting for the new CBA. Wouldn't you want to get the most money that you could?


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Who knows the little baby wouldn't play in Charlotte.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who thinks kobe will leave LA when his contract is up?*



> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> I believe that he hasn't signed a extension is because he is waiting for the new CBA. Wouldn't you want to get the most money that you could?


He also could guess wrong and lose money, the new cba might not be in players benefits.

-Petey


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Maybe he's thinking about signing with the Grizzlies and reconnecting with West. I know its impossible for alot of y'all to think that he'll play in a small market, but the same was said about West before he left Lakerland for smallmarket America. And coming over to the Grizzlies after his contract ends would be his best chance of continuing to be a champion in the league because by that time the Grizzlies will have all their pieces to the puzzle.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Who knows the little baby wouldn't play in Charlotte.


That's a flat out lie.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ignore what Mike said, Kobe I think is gone after his contract is up. Look Shaq isn't going to play but a couple more years maybe long enough to win about 5 Rings and then he shuts it down, it's getting harder and harder for Shaq to keep his weight down, and the health problems aren't going to get better as he ages just worse. So Shaq rolls out and Phil and Kobe join him, Kupchak not being the GM West was will make Kobe's faith in the organization ability to reload questionable, so Kobe will leave I think heading in only 3 possible destinations, The Grizzlies,West has his trust he'll believe Jerry can get the team together, the Wizards Kobe called MJ when the Shaq/Kobe feud was going on and asked him to trade for him Kobe likes Mike, trusts Mike's will to being part of a winning team. And the last team is the Sixers somewhere he grew up and would probably love to patch up the relationship he has with the city and play in front of his friends, he'd be in familiar surroundings. 

Phil wants Shaq to play 5 more years and ride this title run all the way out and not retire, Phil doesn't want to go that long but will to keep Shaq in the game, he says it would be a shame to end such a great run prematurely,I think Phil still regrets not defending that Bulls title until they were beaten, This run could go very long because as shaq's skills wain ,Kobe's is increasing and he could do more of the dirty work while Kobe becomes the primary scorer, worked when Magic took over the team and Jabbar played a lesser but still vital role, Shaq I just don't believe will stick it out much longer.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

What about Phoenix, I seem to remember him showing interest in them when he was being drafted.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by mike!
> Who knows the little baby wouldn't play in Charlotte
> 
> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> That's a flat out lie.


Trust me.....just ignore that Buduan


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll remain with the LAKESHOW.....To run the show


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I can only hope he leaves....  

Or maybe i would rather him stay so when shaq leaves everyone realizes he isn't that great.  

Either way, I can't wait until Shaq retires:yes: 

:banana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> I can only hope he leaves....
> 
> Or maybe i would rather him stay so when shaq leaves everyone realizes he isn't that great.
> ...



Or maybe Kobe can show just how great he is when Shaq retires :yes: 

Depending on how Shaq's Big Bunyans recover...
As they say soo far, he's expected to a have a full and healthy recovery, 
Their will be No such thing as retirement just yet  
Let the Dominant one do his thing for some time to come :yes:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Ignore me why? Bryant will admit he wouldn't play in Charlotte and it messed the franchise over.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Ignore me why? Bryant will admit he wouldn't play in Charlotte and it messed the franchise over.


HUH???  
Can you explain yourself clearly....

You said - Bryant wouldn't play in Charlotte and it messed the franchise over.

Well let me refresh your memory or give you some information you never knew about....

Kobe was traded for Vlade (A masterful job by Mr. West)
A player doesn't have a choice when they get traded.

Are you saying that the trade messed up the Charlotte's franchise???.....................It sure did!!!
It's not Kobe's fault that the Hornets were suckered into that deal at the time. You might want to ask the Hornets why they messed up their franchise


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> Maybe he's thinking about signing with the Grizzlies and reconnecting with West. I know its impossible for alot of y'all to think that he'll play in a small market, but the same was said about West before he left Lakerland for smallmarket America. And coming over to the Grizzlies after his contract ends would be his best chance of continuing to be a champion in the league because by that time the Grizzlies will have all their pieces to the puzzle.


Yeah right...the Grizzlies will win a champioship in 2 years.

I have no clue what Bryant will do...but I guarantee he won't go to Memphis.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He said he will be a Laker for life..he won't leave


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

X Factor, I bet you said the same thing about West too. Personally, I like Kobe, but I don't think he's what you build a team around, so it wouldn't matter to me anyway. If I had my choice of player to go after besides Shaq it would be McGrady. And another thing X Factor, when the Grizzlies do win their championships with or without Kobe, you'll probably be the first on all the boards claiming to have always been a Grizzlies' fan.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope that Kobe will stay. I'd like to see him in a LA jersey for ever, but there is that one chance he could find gold at the other end of the road in Memphis.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> Personally, I like Kobe, but I don't think he's what you build a team around, so it wouldn't matter to me anyway. If I had my choice of player to go after besides Shaq it would be McGrady.


Aren't Kobe and Tmac probably the two players in the league that could be compared exactly to one another?
In which case why would you pick Tmac over Kobe to build a team around. 

Also it hasnt worked so well in Orlando now has it!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah right...the Grizzlies will win a champioship in 2 years.
> ...


Grizzles in two years?
You might wanna retract that statement.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> I can only hope he leaves....
> 
> Or maybe i would rather him stay so when shaq leaves everyone realizes he isn't that great.
> ...


Who isnt that great?
If your talking about Kobe, please explain.

And dont start that he plays with Shaq nonsense, because his numbers and awards are just as respectable.
Plus I've said it before and I'll say it again,
if Kobe isn't that great because he plays with Shaq then
Montana wasn't that good because he played with Rice.
And Jerry West wasnt that good because he played with Wilt. 

Sounds Silly doesn't it?:yes:


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

First of all, football is an entirely different sport than basketball, and you can't compare me saying that its easier for kobe when he has shaq, with someone saying rice has an easier job becuase he had montana. 

You want me to explain?

Yes i will use this "he has shaq" BS as you call it, becuase it really does have alot of credibility, and is not just "bs".

Think of it this way, it's very simple. Shaq gets double teamed (which he almost always does) Shaq gets triple teamed (which happened quite often in the playoffs). Using some simple subtraction, (5-2) there are now 3 players left to defend 4 lakers, sometimes even 2 players left to defend 4 lakers. On the other hand we have the Magic, where T-Mac has been double teamed, much unlike Kobe, who has himself and three teamates against three other players, which if you want to go into percentages, would equal 3/4 of a player on Kobe. Compared to 2 players on T-Mac, 

Doesn't sound so "silly" any more does it?

Becuase now when you think about it, and all the players in the league that have to be great with 2 men on them, Kobe doesn't really fit in this category, which makes his job much MUCH easier.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Or how about during the regular season when the Nets beat the Lakers (with Shaq out) and then in the game that Shaq played, and in the playoffs, how they were killed.

Shaq is their game, and Kobe might play well, but is no where near as dominant as Shaq.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

For all you Laker fans. The Kobe Vlad trade was not a normal trade. Kobe pulled a Francise and said he WOULD NOT play for the Hornets. So a trade was then made.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> For all you Laker fans. The Kobe Vlad trade was not a normal trade. Kobe pulled a Francise and said he WOULD NOT play for the Hornets. So a trade was then made.


That is just flat out wrong.

The trade was in place BEFORE the draft, the Hornets drafted Kobe with the intention of trading him. 

Research please!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Or how about during the regular season when the Nets beat the Lakers (with Shaq out) and then in the game that Shaq played, and in the playoffs, how they were killed.
> 
> Shaq is their game, and Kobe might play well, but is no where near as dominant as Shaq.
> ...


So are you saying, Shaq is the entire reason why the Nets lost in the Finals? that maybe the case, but Kobe was the other big reason as well.
Shaq is their Big game, but Kobe is their heart

Let's bring back that game when the Lakers lost in Jersey.

Kobe lead the Lakers back against the Nets in that game. Loosing the entire game, down by as many as 20 pts in the 3rd heading into the 4th qtr, Kobe ignited a Laker Run, good enough to put them up by as many as 8 pts, momentum shifted back to Jersey to gain a 2 pt lead. Fox was fouled, was sent to the line, missed his last free throw, Kobe jammed the lanes mis-shot the put-back, missing an oppurtunity to send the game into OT. Bottom line Kobe can lead the Lakers in big games, without Shaq, their has been more than one game last season, that Kobe showed his leadership and he will come through, even if he's not as dominant as Shaq :yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> For all you Laker fans. The Kobe Vlad trade was not a normal trade. Kobe pulled a Francise and said he WOULD NOT play for the Hornets. So a trade was then made.



OK.........US LAKER FANS BELIEVE YOU!!


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget that Kidd smacked Kobe in the head on that putback attempt. Had he not, Kobe would have jammed it. There should have been a foul call at least.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> First of all, football is an entirely different sport than basketball, and you can't compare me saying that its easier for kobe when he has shaq, with someone saying rice has an easier job becuase he had montana.
> 
> You want me to explain?
> ...


EDIT- Please try to not be so rude to posters with opposing opinions- Jemel 

Kobe's man leaves him when Shaq is doubled? I don't think so. Try watching a game this upcoming season, and then come back more educated please.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I didn't say Kobe's man "left" him while shaq had the ball, I said Shaq was almost always double teamed, which makes it easier for the other players.

*** Edited for sarcasm. — Ron ***


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I was being sarcastic, "sarcasim" is a term used to describe when someone is kidding. 

I do watch their games, whenever a player drives, he gets another man on him, there is nothing special about your kobe. Ok?

Good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> First of all, football is an entirely different sport than basketball, and you can't compare me saying that its easier for kobe when he has shaq, with someone saying rice has an easier job becuase he had montana.
> 
> You want me to explain?
> ...


Yep Shaq has 3 guys on him and the other two defenders are either-

A) Guarding Rick Fox and Samaki Walker and leaving Kobe open
B) Leaving Rick Fox and Samaki Walker open and guarding Kobe and another player
C) None of this really matters since Kobe doesn't have the ball, Shaq does. You can't score without the ball. If Shaq wasn't there you would see Kobe score more often and his numbers would INCREASE. Like his career high 56 point game that came without Shaq and in 3 quarters. <i>Lets see McGrady do that</i>

But too bad Kobe can't be special like McGrady and Garnett. They have your respect because they have crappy teamates and threrefore can't make it out of the first round. I don't know, it seems odd to me to punish someone because he happens to play with the best player in the game. If the Lakers traded Shaq for Steven Hunter all of a sudden Kobe would be better than McGrady? 

Until Tmac and Garnett actually do something when it matters (playoffs) neither can be called a top 5 player.

By the way if Kobe was on Team USA instead of Pierce they win Gold.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

The only problem with Kobe coming to Memphis is that some of those pieces that would have to be traded in order to accomodate him and his salary demands. 

Kobe has publicly said, I believe, that he wants to see where the new collective bargaining agreement issue is headed before he signs a long extension. I still believe that he will sign with the Lakers again, even though I would love to have him here in Memphis as Grizzly.

If that happened, I would know that Jerry West is the best GM EVER.

:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>philipm27</b>!
> If that happened, I would know that Jerry West is the best GM EVER.
> 
> :yes:


If Kobe declines to sign with the Lakers, I believe one of his 1st options would be in Memphis.
He has a very close relationship with Jerry. He's the best GM ever as he has proven, even if he doesn't get Kobe to memphis


 :yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jerry West is the best GM ever, Kobe or no Kobe.

Hell he saw his brillance when other GMs felt Todd Fuller, Lorenzen Wright, Kerry Kittles, Samaki Walker and Erick Dampier were better players.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> By the way if Kobe was on Team USA instead of Pierce they win Gold.


I don't think so. 

It would have taken a lot more then Kobe to fix that mess.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

buduan. what?

Jemel, you can't say that, because your little man kobe DIDNT GO to the GAMES, which means YOU CAN'T SAY HE WOULD HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE. God, at least Pierce went   

And its not just because garnett and tmac have crappy teamates, which really isn't true in the first place (wally)

When you have someone like shaq, it makes YOUR JOB EASIER

ITS SIMPLE AS THAT

*** Edited for sarcasm. Please stick to the topic. — Ron ***


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Can we please stop this ? PMs are better suited for last few posts in this thread. Please bring it back to topic or this thread is toast. :upset:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here we go again... 

Time to teach all of the *doubters* a lesson...I purchased this report a few months ago to an inquiry about the chances of Kobe becoming a New Jersey Net. Here it is...

<span style="font-family:Verdana; font-size:11px; line-height:14px">
NBA PLAYOFFS SPURS VS. LAKERS/ SERIES REPORT; OTHER VIEWS; Kobe Is Big One That Got Away 
The Los Angeles Times; Los Angeles, Calif.; May 14, 2002; SHAUN POWELL; 

Abstract:
In hindsight, about a dozen teams blew it big-time six years ago, so this wasn't exclusively a Nets' mistake. Still, they focused on a shooting guard in 1996 and decided on [Kobe Bryant], only to change their mind at the 11th hour. They settled for [Kerry Kittles], whose career is defined by 42% shooting and a salary cap-choking contract, instead of Bryant, whose career is defined by two rings going on three.

Then the agents got involved. David Falk pressed [John Calipari] to take Kittles. Arn Tellem called and told Calipari that Bryant had no interest in the Nets, even though, years later, Bryant said New Jersey would have been fine. But the Lakers were working on a draft- day deal with Charlotte, and playing in L.A. appealed more to Bryant.

The Nets took Kittles. Jerry West snookered the Hornets by swapping Vlade Divac for Bryant. Kittles gives the Nets 20 points on a great night. Bryant gives the Lakers a shot to win it all.

Full Text: 
(Copyright, The Times Mirror Company; Los Angeles Times 2002 All rights reserved) 

The New Jersey Nets are on the verge of playing for the Eastern Conference championship, and by now, the whole world knows why. They traded for Jason Kidd, the biggest acquisition in franchise history.

But then Kobe Bryant soars above the Alamo in San Antonio for a rebound, gently rolls in the winning basket, and he makes you cringe about the one the Nets let get away.

Bryant demonstrated Sunday how to take over a playoff game down the stretch. He brushed off a lousy shooting day like dandruff and carried the Lakers to victory in the final 90 seconds. His bravura performance invoked the name "Michael Jordan" for many. Myself, I thought about Kerry Kittles.

As in, the guy the Nets drafted over Bryant.

In hindsight, about a dozen teams blew it big-time six years ago, so this wasn't exclusively a Nets' mistake. Still, they focused on a shooting guard in 1996 and decided on Bryant, only to change their mind at the 11th hour. They settled for Kittles, whose career is defined by 42% shooting and a salary cap-choking contract, instead of Bryant, whose career is defined by two rings going on three.

Is there any doubt that Bryant could have resurrected a franchise the way Kidd did this season? That's what John Nash, the Nets' former general manager, thought as he and then-coach John Calipari weighed their options with the eighth overall selection.

"What's funny," Nash said Monday, "was we had dinner with Kobe's family the night before the draft. His father, Joe, thought Kobe would be a starter in his first year and an All-Star in his second. We left dinner thinking Joe was a tad ambitious."

The Nets had Bryant in for three workouts, each more impressive than the other.

The morning of the draft, Nash and Calipari met with owner Joe Taub, who wasn't thrilled about the possibility of getting someone fresh out of high school.

Then the agents got involved. David Falk pressed Calipari to take Kittles. Arn Tellem called and told Calipari that Bryant had no interest in the Nets, even though, years later, Bryant said New Jersey would have been fine. But the Lakers were working on a draft- day deal with Charlotte, and playing in L.A. appealed more to Bryant.

Calipari wavered, according to Nash.

"I told John we should still draft him," Nash said. "But John wasn't sure Kobe would turn out the way he did. You have to remember, at that stage, no one from high school had really done it. Kevin Garnett struggled at first. John was a little overwhelmed by the risk involved."

The Nets took Kittles. Jerry West snookered the Hornets by swapping Vlade Divac for Bryant. Kittles gives the Nets 20 points on a great night. Bryant gives the Lakers a shot to win it all.

''I have to admit," Nash said, "watching Kobe the other day made me think, 'What if?'"

[Illustration]
Caption: PHOTO: Kobe Bryant, now perhaps the NBA's most clutch player, was deemed too risky a draft choice by Nets, who passed in 1996.; PHOTOGRAPHER: GINA FERAZZI/Los Angeles Times


Credit: NEWSDAY
</span>

___________________________________

Now, as far as Kobe leaving the Lakers, I sincerely doubt that. As one poster said close to the top of this thread, he is simply waiting for the new CBA to come out; he has nothing to lose financially in doing so. :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If anything, he will be in Memphis...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm going to delete all the public back-and-forth posts; please stay on the issue at hand.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Arn Tellem called and told Calipari that Bryant had no interest in the Nets, even though, years later, Bryant said New Jersey would have been fine.


i'm still skeptical about the whole "years later, kobe said that he would have played in new jersey" thing. now, question is, had he been drafted by the nets, would he have really played for them?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe said he wanted to play for a large market team. Philly, New Jersey, Clippers and Oakland all drafted ahead of Charlotte.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Not me. Kobe has committed to being a Laker for life. I know it's a possibility, but why would he want to leave L.A.?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bdachakeya</b>!
> when the Grizzlies do win their championships with or without Kobe, you'll probably be the first on all the boards claiming to have always been a Grizzlies' fan.


Yeah, I'll say I'm a huge Grizzlies fan 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:....NO


----------

